# 0137-7899789



## Uwe Ehrich (14 Mai 2006)

Ich habe eben (ca.13:50) einen Anruf bekommen, in dem mir ein Fehrnsehgewinnspiel vorgegaukelt wurde. Hier sollte ein Audi A6 Avant zu gewinnen sein.
Laut Bundesnetzagentur ist die Nummer der Next ID technolgies GmbH zugeteilt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 0137-7899789*

Lies mal hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=147216#post147216

poste aber im Bedarfsfall hier weiter, da das ein anderes Thema ist als der ohnehin schon unübersichtliche "ping-spam-Diskussionsfaden"


----------



## sascha (14 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 0137-7899789*

Abzocke pur. Bei Anruf:

"Herzlich willkommen zu unserem Gewinnspiel. Dieser Anruf kostet Sie 98 Cent. Mit etwas Glück haben Sie einen attraktiven Preis gewonnen. Lautet Ihre individuelle Nummer 483 haben Sie gewonnen. Ihre Nummer lautet (jetzt kommt irgendeine Zahl). Schade, leider haben Sie nicht gewonnen. Sie haben jetzt noch einen Versuch."

Mit letzterem Satz soll offensichtlich dazu animiert werden, den Tätern gleich nochmal 98 Cent in den Rachen zu werfen.


----------



## dieter_w (15 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 0137-7899789*

@ Sascha:

Wie wird man dazu animiert, diese Nummer anzurufen? Per Ping-Anruf auf's Handy oder per Lockanruf im Festnetz?

Tschüss.
Dieter


----------



## sascha (16 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 0137-7899789*



			
				dieter_w schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sascha:
> 
> Wie wird man dazu animiert, diese Nummer anzurufen? Per Ping-Anruf auf's Handy oder per Lockanruf im Festnetz?
> 
> ...



Kann ich nicht sagen, da nicht persönlich betroffen. Aber ich tippe mal auf Handy. Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass diese Masche verwendet wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2006)

*Aw: 0137-7899789*

22.12.2006 19:00

Soeben auch ein Automatentelefonat bekommen wie beschrieben 
jedoch bevor man an dem angebenlichen "Gewinnspiel" teilnehmen
darf bitte mit der "0" bestätigen, evtl. R-Call Versuch. 

Und neue Nummer 01377777678 für 98 cent pro Anruf.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Dezember 2006)

*Aw: 0137-7899789*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Und neue Nummer 01377777678 für 98 cent pro Anruf.


Ob Next ID oder ID Net - die Kasse klingelt stets bei freenet 

0137789 war "Next ID Technolgies"
0137777 ist "ID Net" (früherer Name der Next ID

Irgendwann müssen die auch ihren Namen geändert haben zu "HRB 90503::
NEXT ID technologies GmbH", weil sie ja früher als "Next ID technolgies GmbH" geführt wurden.

Wie dem auch sei, die Mitnutzniesser erfährt man durch kostenlosen Anruf der  

0800 444 54 54 


oder durch eine mail an

info(at)next-id.de
siehe
h**p://www.next-id.de/index.php?id=8


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*Aw: 0137-7170142*

Habe heute um 9:35 einen Lockanruf bekommen von 0137-7170142!!!
Habe natürlich nicht geantwort!!!
Wollte nur bescheid sagen!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Dezember 2006)

*Aw: 0137-7170142*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe heute um 9:35 einen Lockanruf bekommen von 0137-7170142!!!
> Habe natürlich nicht geantwort!!!
> Wollte nur bescheid sagen!!!


-->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=178511#post178511 und ff

Bewerbung von 0137 mit Aufforderung zu Rückruf = Spam
Pinganruf mit 0137 ("Anruf in Abwesenheit") = Betrug


----------

